

The Lost Art of C Structure Packing - AndreyKarpov
http://www.catb.org/esr/structure-packing/

======
dalke
For those interested, there were 113 comments about it last week, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9069031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9069031)
and a further 146 last year at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6995568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6995568)
.

